# Sidewalk Crews



## landman (Dec 2, 2001)

We are looking for somebody to sub on our walkways. We have work for a 3 man crew and a 2 man crew. would be willing to talk to any company interested, our only requirements are:
1) must carry General liability insurance
2) must carry workmans comp insurance 
3) need a van or pickup truck to transport from site to site
4) must be available 24/7 even on holidays. 
We will provide shovels, calcium, and snow blowers if needed.

We would also be interested in talking to anybody if they have thier own equiptment as well.

We require the people we hire to act and perform in a professional manner. We pay within 7 days of invoice. An average crew that works for us will usually get a minimum of 8 to 10 hours per event plus allocated time for the following morning to re-visit the sites for re-freeze.

The areas we cover are in Union and Middlesex counties.

Anybody interested should contact us via email [email protected] or pm here.


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

What towns are your work in?


----------



## landman (Dec 2, 2001)

Union County: Rahway, Clark, Linden, Roselle, Cranford, Scotch Plains, Westfield

Middlesex County: Woodbridge, Carteret, Avenel, Perth Amboy, South Amboy, Sayreville, Edison, Metuchen, South Plainfield


----------

